# newest breather tube revision?



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

part #?06F103213N
or 06F103215B??

which is newest?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I got htis breater tube. It works real good i can breath underwater with it :thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

FSK Audi in Frederick, MD installed part 06F 103 215 B last week as part of the PCV extended warranty on my 2007 2.0T.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> part #?06F103213N
> or 06F103215B??
> 
> which is newest?


06F103213N shows for 2005-2007 A3 & the 2011 ATT.
06F103215B lists only for the 2011 ATT.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> FSK Audi in Frederick, MD installed part *06F 103 215 B* last week as part of the PCV extended warranty on my 2007 2.0T.





daniel.ramirez said:


> 06F 103 213 N shows for 2005-2007 A3 & the 2011 ATT.
> *06F 103 215 B lists only for the 2011 ATT*.


Well, that's troubling...


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

My theory is: for the 2005-2007 A3, they placed the check valve on the new pcv valve and hence no need for one integral to the breather tube. For the later models, they seem to have placed an internal check valve on the breather tube and eliminated the one on the pcv. I've used updated versions for both, so I believe I have two redundant check valves. Haven't had any problems yet. have been driving like this for over a year.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone chime in on this, I was wondering which new Pressure Control Valve (PCV) should I pair with the correct Breather Hose? 

PCV #06F129101N *or*
PCV #06F129101P

Breather Hose #06F103215B *or*
Breather Hose #06F103213N

I'd like to replace these at the same time but I just want to make sure which combination I'll need. My A3 is an '06.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

I guess it depends on your car's serial number?


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

did you see this?

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...he-warranty-extension-for-the-PCV-and-flapper



















Or did you notice these: -N is almost as twice as expensive as -P. I came to the conclusion that -N had an extra check valve over -P. I did something radical, and paired -N with 06F103215A (to have extra safety margin). I now see that they have a new revision  i.e. 06F103215B

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06F129101/


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

also, these is another hose, part # 2, in the diagram daniel.ramirez posted. some time ago, I found a TSB for MKV which called for that to be replaced with the new version too. While there isn't a check valve in the new hose (#2), it has a restriction integrated to the manifold end. For some reason, Audi didnt seem to have the same revision at that time, but, i went ahead and replaced that other hose too.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Would it throw a code if you mis-matched? I'm almost certain I'm mis-matched since I updated the PCV to the newest version, but didn't do the breather tube.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

So the extended warranty/recall was only for the PCV valve, but not the breather tube?
I know I had the valve replaced with the newest version by Audi, but I never checked to see if they replaced the breather tube on the back. 

Guess I have to pull the engine cover off tonight...


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

In my case they are mismatched: 06F129101N with 06F103215A. Though, this combination, in my mind, is the redundant check-valve combination. I haven't seen any PCV related codes for over the year that I've had this setup. I think Audi is going cheap on this recall, i.e. for those earlier models without a check valve on the breather tube, they are choosing to use the beefier new PCV [-N] (much less labor and time to replace just the PCV). i think -N and -P are both new/improved, but one seems to have an extra level of safety build into it, hence pricy over the other. I believe a check-valve on the breather tube is a must, and I didnt want to go with the PCV improvement alone.
see link below for a typical kit(matched)
http://www.urotuning.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PCV_kit_Mk5_FSi
Although the link above shows -A version for the vent tube (w/check valve). they must have had issues with that check valve and now they seem to have -B (still with check valve)


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm gonna check tonight to see what I have... I havent thrown any codes yet either, but just wanted to be on the safe side of things...


----------

